# Creating a Webpage!



## starprince (Apr 2, 2006)

I am in the process of creating a webpage and it is very overwhelming.
I would like a cheat sheet, can you guys give me a list of what should go on your webpage before it can even be considered one? Did you create yours or did you have someone do it?


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

You're right, it can be very overwhelming.

You need to decide first off whether or not you are up to the task. Do you want to create it yourself or do you want to hire someone?

If you decide to create it yourself then prepare to spend months getting it the way you want, maybe more. There is a lot that goes into creating a quality web page.

I suggest you visit sites you like and people you will consider your competition and take notes.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Ana, here's a good thread to start you off:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3929


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Ana:

Do you have a url available to see what you've done so far?


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

Ana,

The best thing I've done, while putting my site together, is to look at other t-shirt sites that I like and take a little from each one to come up with my own.


----------



## dot7 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Ana

I’m long time designer I can give you some pointers, to take you in the right direction.
But the reality is everyone is different, and most people just make it more difficult than it actually is. In my 12+ years of designing websites I’ve learned a lot of things, from design trends; technology etc. But one thing remains the same KEEP IT SIMPLE.
As the saying goes “less is more” that’s the basic rule, nowadays the technology and wealth of information is overwhelming, that’s why many people tend to loose track and make the task seem impossible. I know for a fact that anyone with basic computer knowledge can design a website, that’s an easy task, keeping it on track and actually finishing it seems to be the hard part.

It seems that most of my clients can design their own sites as well as I could, but I find that most of them are very just can’t make a decision on what it is they really want.
Once they start research (simply looking at competition) they find themselves overwhelmed with all the possibilities out there, then their creative juices start flowing and before you know it they’re lost in a continuous circle of indecisiveness.

Well the point I’m trying to make is:

1) Look at what others are doing.
2) Decide on the technology
3) Put it on paper
4) Stick to your original plan!

I guess I stretched this post long enough I could go on forever, but then it will turn into a book, there is no need for that, if you have any specific question don’t be afraid to ask.

PS. Hello All


----------

